# Radeon 9600 pro 128 mit win 98 se



## gipser35 (14. März 2019)

Guten Abend. weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich hätte da ein kleines Problem. und zwar geht es um ein Game das heißt Sanktuarium. dieses will ich spielen auf einem Pentium 3 900 MHz 512 mb RAM und eben wie der titel schon besagt welches System und Grafikkarte. nun folgendes passiert, und zwar kriege ich wenn ich dieses Spiel beende die Fehlermeldung ddhelp.exe verursacht einen Fehler und so weiter. Was ich bemerkt habe ist das die 3d Beschleunigung abgeschaltet wird. Habe auch schon alles probiert, RAM gewechselt DirectX Version 9c und so weiter immer das gleiche. bitte um eine Lösung. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2019)

Von wann ist das Spiel? Hast du das Spiel denn zuvor schon gespielt, ohne dass es diesen Fehler gab? Was genau bewirkt der Fehler denn? Kannst du danach mit dem PC nicht mehr arbeiten, oder "nur" keine Spiele mehr starten, ohne dass Du Windows neu startest?


----------

